# Pb défilement souris optique apple



## VALMAR (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
La molette centrale de ma souris optique Apple USB ne fonctionne plus correctement : le défilement de bas en haut fonctionne toujours mais l'inverse n'est plus possible. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un pb pouvant être résolu par le nettoyage de la souris. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce type de pb et comment le résoud-on ?


----------



## Charly777 (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Tiens j'ai trouv&#233; ceci.
Quand tu as un petit soucis de bricolage comme celui-ci, pense &#224; aller sur macbidouille (je ne fais pas de la pub... c'est juste un conseil :rateau:  ).

Dans ce lien tu trouveras un autre lien sur des photos plus d&#233;taill&#233;s.
@ +.


----------



## VALMAR (21 Janvier 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tiens j'ai trouvé ceci.
> Quand tu as un petit soucis de bricolage comme celui-ci, pense à aller sur macbidouille (je fais de la pub... c'est juste un conseil :rateau:  ).
> ...



Merci beaucoup. Je vais tâcher de faire pareil...


----------

